# CP341 Modbusmaster



## C7633 (5 November 2010)

Ich soll mehrere Schenckwaagen RWA-Conti an einen CP341 koppeln.

Die Kommunikation läuft über Modbus 

Hat jemand so etwas oder so etwas ähnliches schon gemacht, und könnte mir mit einem Beispielprojekt oder ein paar screenshots helfen?

Im Handbuch ist der Aufbau der Funktioncodes beschrieben, habe ich gesehen. Eine Schnittstellenbeschreibung von Schenck habe ich noch nicht.

Die Funktioncode Daten werden von CPU <-> CP mit den Bausteinen P_SND_RK und P_REV_RK umgeschichtet. Wenn ich jetzt mehrere Teilnehmer habe, muss ich dann jeden Datensatz einzel schreiben, oder kann ich alle Protokolle zusammenfassen, und der CP verteilt es dann entsprechend an die Modbusslaves?

Kann lesen und schreiben gleichzeitig ablaufen, oder nur eines von beiden?

Sind weitere Bausteine für den CP notwendig?

vielen Dank


----------



## corrado (5 November 2010)

Du kannst mit RS485-Verkabelung (2-Draht) alle deine Waagen die sich als Modbus-Slaves darstellen ansprechen. Jeder Slave muss natürlich eine eigene ID haben. wenn das so aufgebaut ist, musst du nacheinander deine vorhandenen Slaves abfragen mit der Funktion deiner Wahl. Hier ist es interessant zu wissen, welche Modbus-Funktionen sowohl dein jeweiliger Slave als auch der Modbus-Master-Treiber für den Siemens-CP unterstützt. Am besten Master- und Slave-Beschreibung gegeneinander abgleichen, die Schnittmenge der unterstützten Modbus-Funktionen sind deine Werkzeuge.

Gruss Corrado


----------



## C7633 (6 November 2010)

sorry, dass ich erst jetzt wieder zum lesen komme.

wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe bekomme ich vom Hersteller die Schnittstelle und den funktioncode über den die signale geschrieben werden müssen.

dann schicke ich das erste protokoll an slave 1
wenn die ok meldung kommt an slave 2

usw.

hm, das dauert dann aber etwas.

falls jemand noch nähere informationen oder ein beispiel hat, ich bin für alles, was ich nicht selber erfinden muss dankbar.

normalerweise möchte ich mich nicht mit fremden arbeiten schmücken, aber die zeit, die mir noch zur verfügung steht ist extrem knapp.

danke

C7633


----------



## paula23 (19 November 2010)

Ja so geht es, eines nach dem anderen abfragen, ist ja seriell!

Ja kann eine weile dauern bis alle Slaves durch sind, je nach dem wie viele du hast!

schau mal hier http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805420&treeLang=de

da kannst du die software für den 341 Laden, da wird auch eine Libary und ein Beispiel mit installiert!

Servus.


----------



## C7633 (19 November 2010)

paula23 schrieb:


> Ja so geht es, eines nach dem anderen abfragen, ist ja seriell!
> 
> Ja kann eine weile dauern bis alle Slaves durch sind, je nach dem wie viele du hast!
> 
> ...



Das beispiel war schon in S7 enthalten

damit kann man klar kommen


----------

